# CliQ | Product Overview



## HPBotha (22/8/19)

*CliQ | Overview:*
*

*​So many pod systems in SA, yet which to use? Well, you already know the Cue, now meet the Cue’s younger sibling, the CliQ. Small and discrete, the CLiQ compliments the Cue with its streamlined body, smooth lines and sexy new Nic Salt flavours. No filling; no changing coils; no more worrying about when coils are spent and no button to press. Just no more hassles.


Perfect for those looking for stronger nicotine, delivered in a smoother vape with little to no throat hit and complemented by new complex and exciting range of flavour combinations.

*Features:*

​

Simple Design
1.25ml Pre-Filled, disposable Pod with an automatic battery

Capable Nicotine Delivery
The CLiQ is designed to give more satisfaction and throat hit with smaller and less frequent puffs. This is why the nicotine level is higher than normal. Overall less vape time and vapour intake is another benefit over low nicotine high volume vaping.

MTL:
Mouth-to-Lung (MTL) is essentially the same as how most people drag on a cigarette. You draw the vape into your mouth and then inhale into your throat or lungs. People that MTL aren't focussed on generating huge clouds of vapour. Instead, flavour, nicotine and throat-hit are key to delivering the satisfaction they crave. (Less Airflow. Less wicking ability.)


*Comparison vs Cue:*
​

Comparing the Cue to the CLiQ makes for a very similar product - the CLiQ however has Nic Salts liquid only, in a smaller pod volume (1.25ml), but with very different flavour options which is exclusive to the CliQ. Performance wise they differ very little, however with the Nic Salts in the CLiQ the nicotine delivery is greater in the CLiQ with a smoother throat hit.

*Usage:*
​
Use:
The CLiQ is very similar to the Cue in usage, only difference being the removal of the silicon seal pip. Once removed insert the CliQ pod into the battery with an audible click indicating the Pod is securely seated. Wait about 3 minutes for the wicking to be saturated, and continue using the CliQ as you would the Cue while periodically checking the liquid level by looking through the clear section of the CLiQ pod. A burnt taste will develop should the CLiQ Pod be used while being empty.


*Pod Design and Preparation:*
​A note on the CliQ pods:
The CLiQ pod has a capacity of 1.25ml, ample volume - Remember the CliQ is using Nic Salts - lower usage volume is expected, Nic Salts has a much stronger nicotine content!

​
Replacing the Atomizer Head:

Remove the CLiQ pod from its protective packaging
Grip the silicone pip
Pull gently and increase the force until the pip separates from the Pod with an audible snap.
The Pod wicking is fully primed after about 3 minutes
Drop in the Pod into the CLiQ, it does not matter which side is inserted to the front or the back.
The Pod will click into place
You are ready to vape away.
*Flavours:*

​

The CLiQ comes with an exclusive range of four flavours, these flavours are not reflected in the Twisp range and is limited to only the CLiQ - the flavours are more dynamic than the Cue and should be considered as a add on flavour range to the Cue. Flavours are availability in Smooth (3%) and Regular (4,5%) Strength.


*NIC Salts:*
Nic Salts is a type of nicotine that is very easy to be absorbed into the body. The sensation is much smoother than that of our traditional e-liquids. Nic Salts are high nicotine content, and should be recommended to those who are looking for an alternative to smoking and who are heavy users. The idea behind Pod systems is to have a device capable of satisfying the nicotine need in short sessions. Should you want an easy all day experience Nic salts might be too strong and normal 18mg options should be considered.

When deciding on purchasing Nic Salt devices be cognitive of the intended usage pattern.

​*
Status Indications:*
Very similar to the Cue, the CLiQ indicates its status via a single LED.

Should the CLiQ detect an error with the inserted Pod it will flash twice and stop working, a solid glow lasting 2 seconds also indicates a Pod error. Either error states can be solved by removing the Pod and replacing it with a new one. Should this error state continue Customer Support will need to asses the device.

Flashing 10 times and then stoping indicates low power reserve, and the device should be charged. Please note: remove the device after charging is complete, and ideally do not use the device while charging.

​
*Charging:*

Using the supplied micro USB cable, connect the device to a powered USB port (e.g. laptop) not exceeding 5V to charge, or use a Twisp accessory Wall Adapter. Refer to the battery level LED status indications for charge levels.
When the battery is fully charged, all the indicator light will flash 20 times and then stop charging.
Full charge takes about 1 hour. You can use your CLiQ while charging, but if low voltage protection flashes (single top LED flashes), we suggest you charge for a while before use. Preferably do not use the device while charging as this will interrupt the charging cycle.

​

CliQ is online and ready to buy on our website or your closest Twisp Store:​




Prices as of 22 August 2019 ​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/8/19)

Hi guys, we are very proud to bring you this, our latest pod system.
We will be showcasing, selling and giving away the CliQ at VapeCon ... so come meet us there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/8/19)

This one's gonna klap you, boet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (22/8/19)

Tried one yesterday, great little device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> Tried one yesterday, great little device.


La vache qui sourit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (22/8/19)

Even though I'm not a big fan of nic salts , I'm intrigued to try this little device ..... I'll be sure to hit you up @Mic Lazzari 

Still using my Cue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/8/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> La vache qui sourit?


indeed, it did.


----------



## daggadewet (22/8/19)

Just picked one up, initial impressions are good - device has a quality feel and the flavor is pretty damn good for such a high nic salt content, hoping for this to be my new trusty stealth device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (22/8/19)

Went by their head office yesterday and tried it. Was so impressed i bought one then and there. Awesome little device and works nicely in conjuction with my Cue. Great flavour delivery but the head rush from the nic salts is something to get used to. 2 to 3 puffs and i'm done hey. More than enough nic in the system.Well done @Mic Lazzari @Twisp @HPBotha and the whole team. Proudly South African lekka..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (22/8/19)

HPBotha said:


> *CliQ | Overview:*
> *
> View attachment 175490
> *​So many pod systems in SA, yet which to use? Well, you already know the Cue, now meet the Cue’s younger sibling, the CliQ. Small and discrete, the CLiQ compliments the Cue with its streamlined body, smooth lines and sexy new Nic Salt flavours. No filling; no changing coils; no more worrying about when coils are spent and no button to press. Just no more hassles.
> ...


This looks pretty neat.
Will be sure to swing by the stand.
Have a few people to meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Goose (22/8/19)

My Cue got destroyed in the washing machine just yesterday haha. Amazing timing. Gonna pick one up tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape (26/8/19)

Good device. Those regular pods skop you hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/19)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/8/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (27/8/19)

Looks like a very nice little pod device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (27/8/19)




----------



## Daniel (27/8/19)

Sir Vape said:


> Good device. Those regular pods skop you hard



Agreed LOL almost dropped a lung the first time I tried the Regular pods .......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/9/19)

CliQ by Mouu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (4/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> CliQ by Mouu



yeah...... we where first though lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (8/9/19)

Just bought one at ORT airport, will let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (10/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> CliQ by Mouu




Don't know if its the internet that destroyed my mind, but that doesn't look like a vape pen. Not sure I would use that in public.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (10/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Don't know if its the internet that destroyed my mind, but that doesn't look like a vape pen. Not sure I would use that in public.


 I know, Adephi ... the shape strikes me as a little awks too. We only found out about the name similarity after we were already in production trials with our CliQ, I guess there is a logical thread for the name for a stylish pod device to end up on CLiQ *shrug* I personally didn't like the design, especially as a unisex device - no guy is going to use this. We have 3 in the office, we test EVERYTHING! Trust me ... meh ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (25/9/19)

ShamZ said:


> Just bought one at ORT airport, will let you know how it goes



Enjoying this as a stealth hard hitter.

Are the twisp kiosks the only places to get pods?


----------



## KarlDP (25/9/19)

ShamZ said:


> Enjoying this as a stealth hard hitter.
> 
> Are the twisp kiosks the only places to get pods?



Seems so. I went to my local spar and clicks, but not selling it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/9/19)

KarlDP said:


> Seems so. I went to my local spar and clicks, but not selling it.


Thanks, looking forward to that improving. 

Such a schlep, my favourite thing about the Cue was it's as easy as cigarettes to get Pods.

I've run out over this weekend and havent had the time or opportunity to get more at a kiosk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha,

Two smokers have had a puff of my CLIQ.

The first one said, "Hell! This is good!"

The second one said, "It's like a cigarette!" 

The seed has been planted ... let's hope that it grows ...

Round of applause for CLIQ!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ShamZ (9/10/19)

Hi

Anywhere else we can get pods in a pinch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/10/19)

ShamZ said:


> Hi
> 
> Anywhere else we can get pods in a pinch?



You can visit any of our 66 Twisp kiosks, or alternatively you can check online at twisp.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Synthetik (16/11/19)

My girlfriend bought a Cliq back in September and it has just stopped working completely, the draw activation is not kicking in at all no matter which pods we use.

We have sent in a inquiry on the website and so far no one has bothered to get back to us.

Hopefully someone here might be able to help us out, it is completely ridiculous that a new vaper has to deal with a product that just stops working after barely even 3 full months of use and I am already looking into buying a Uwell Caliburn for her instead so she can experience vaping properly.

Really hope someone gets back to us soon as this doesn't give twisp a very good appearance to someone who doesnt know much about the company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (16/11/19)

Synthetik said:


> My girlfriend bought a Cliq back in September and it has just stopped working completely, the draw activation is not kicking in at all no matter which pods we use.
> 
> We have sent in a inquiry on the website and so far no one has bothered to get back to us.
> 
> ...



Please send me a PM with your contact details so that i can have one of our support team contact you on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Synthetik (17/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> Please send me a PM with your contact details so that i can have one of our support team contact you on Monday.



Thank you very much! I will forward her details onto you asap.


----------



## Synthetik (2/12/19)

Just wanted to say thank you for the great service! 
She has just received her replacement Cliq and she is very happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## daggadewet (6/1/20)

Loving the new Blast pods - I was craving for a Minty/Menthol vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

